# New car prices



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Anyone have a link to sites with new car prices in Spain, particularly Ford and Seat?

Am not being lazy- just cannot find anything

Thanks


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Don't the Ford and Seat websites have the price?
Ford NUEVO KUGA â€“ 2014 â€“ IntroducciÃ³n â€“ Ford EspaÃ±a
NUEVO LEÓN ST

They at least have the starting price and then you configure the set up you want and they tell the actual price.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Pazcat 

Ford Fiesta, brand spanking new-£6500 Sterling- excellent value


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

We have googled for dealerships in the area we are looking, and then contacted them directly.

We have found that some have had certain deals on, but even without deals we have been very surprised to find that the price of new cars seems to be a fair bit cheaper than the UK...as a rule, under the uk price but in euros ie €18-19k instead of £20k.

I even enquired about the price of a new motorbike, which I was told were dearer in Spain, and even found that to be cheaper in Spain too...well the model I was looking at anyway.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Don't forget the prices quoted for new cars at the moment might include the discount for trading in an old car, the government's initiative to boost new car sales, like the one in the UK a few years ago.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah, thanks Helen

Suspected there must be a catch


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Just to confirm can someone with the lingo have a quick butchers

Here's the site and the car is the Ford Fiesta Sync

Is a trade in old banger required????

Fiesta Models


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Just to confirm can someone with the lingo have a quick butchers
> 
> Here's the site and the car is the Ford Fiesta Sync
> 
> ...


Yes, I checked it out here and it says the price of 8740€ includes the 'plan PIVE', which is a 2000€ discount for turning in an old banger, plus another discount for an unspecified amount for financing a car loan with them. 

I have to add that I bought a new car 6 months ago and took advantage of the Plan PIVE. I didn't have an old used car to turn in, but the car dealership took care of finding one for me. All I had to do was sign on the dotted line, and pay 400€ for them to do everything else. I was the owner of that old car for 24 hours and then it was turned in - all perfectly legal. Something you might consider...


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Kalohi- had a feeling was too good to be true!!!


----------

